# Newbie questions



## tcscb1963 (Apr 26, 2012)

Hello all, I am brand new to the forum and have had my MES 40" for a couple of years now, but only have used it less than a dozen times, and all for big meats, i.e. pork but, turkey, ham, PR roast and the like.  I have never tried to smoke multiple items, i.e. chicken and pork at the same time.  My smoker has multiple racks does it make any difference how these multiple items get stacked up?  Should the quicker smoking items go on the top racks, or visa versa? 

Also, I have been reading in some forums about modifications to smokers, like holes in heat shields and upgrading wood chip holders.  Can anyone explain what and why these are good to do?

Thanks!!


----------



## scarbelly (Apr 26, 2012)

The biggest thing to remember is that the poultry items should go under meat items - the rest of it is pretty open -- as far as mods go - the best mod you can make is to get one of the pellet smokers from here - works for both hot and cold smokes - I have one you can try if you want to drive to Fallbrook 

http://www.amazenproducts.com/


----------



## sound1 (Apr 26, 2012)

Scarbelly said:


> The biggest thing to remember is that the poultry items should go under meat items - the rest of it is pretty open -- as far as mods go - the best mod you can make is to get one of the pellet smokers from here - works for both hot and cold smokes - I have one you can try if you want to drive to Fallbrook
> 
> http://www.amazenproducts.com/


Like Scar said, follow the food safety guidelines and all is good. You would not want to have the poultry dripping on your other food items. That amazen pellet smoker makes long hot or cold smokes a breeze and I figure if I am going to light it up, do as much as I can in one sitting. Many a time I'll have a 24 hour cold smoke going with some bacon, why not throw some cheese in for a bit of that as well. TBS is such a terrible thing to waste!!


----------



## smokinhusker (Apr 26, 2012)

Spot on with the answers! I've got an 8 lb pork butt and a 16 lb brisket in my MES 40 right now.


----------



## tcscb1963 (Apr 26, 2012)

Scarbelly said:


> The biggest thing to remember is that the poultry items should go under meat items - the rest of it is pretty open -- as far as mods go - the best mod you can make is to get one of the pellet smokers from here - works for both hot and cold smokes - I have one you can try if you want to drive to Fallbrook
> 
> http://www.amazenproducts.com/


Thank you for the info, with regards to the pellet smoker, does it replace the wood I put in the wood tray?  Or is it more for a cold smoke?  Which I am dying to try now that I have read about it on this site.

Thanks,

Tom


----------



## scarbelly (Apr 26, 2012)

You would use it for both - 

Here are some threads for you to look at 

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/search.php?search=MES+and+AMNPS


----------



## tcscb1963 (Apr 26, 2012)

Thanks!!!  I will get to reading.


----------



## bestdanny (Sep 9, 2021)

You have such a delicious forum. We are going to a picnic with the company. Interested in meat recipes


----------

